# Ribs taking too long?



## meat-case (Apr 28, 2017)

So I bought an electric smoker at Lowe's and decided to smoke some ribs. This thread looked to have some good advice. 

17 hours later I still only have an internal temperature of 186F. I guess my question is, Does this seem right? I thought this was only going to take 6 hours or so. 

After work, I'm going to get an oven thermometer and make sure that the built in temp control is working right.

Some mistakes I think I may have made are as follows. 

- Didnt wait for smoker to preheat all the way to 225. 
- Didn't bring ribs to room temperature before placing in the smoker. 
- may have opened door too much messing around with the meat probe. 

Also I did set the temp to 250F for the last 10 hours to speed things up. Not sure where I would be if I had not done that. 

Thank you.


----------



## sauced (Apr 28, 2017)

What type of ribs....baby back or spare? I cook ribs at 250-275, did you foil after 3 hours? Also, check your thermometers, might be off. But....looks like you figured out some of your problems already. Try Smokin Al's rib method....works every time.


----------



## uncletork (Apr 28, 2017)

Sounds like you may be going off the digital thermometer on the smoker. If it is a master built they are notorious for being way off. I think everyone here HIGHLY recommends that you use a quality third party thermometer to measure the internal temp of the rack you are cooking on as well as meat probe. Do not trust the built thermometers unless you prove that they are accurate (Requires you to compare with quality third party thermometers). No way ribs should take that long


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 28, 2017)

It sounds to me like your smoker temp is not at 225.

How are you measuring your smoker temp?

If you are going by the factory controller, they can be off by 50 degrees.

You could be smoking at 175-180 & think your at 225.

You could smoke a whole pig in 17 hours.

You need to get a good remote dual probe therm. or at the very least an oven therm.

Maverick is a good one, or there are models at Walmart, Home Depot, & Lowe's.

Just get one & check it in boiling water & ice water. It should read 212 & 32, or very close to those numbers.

Good luck!

Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 28, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> It sounds to me like your smoker temp is not at 225.
> 
> How are you measuring your smoker temp?
> 
> ...










Exactly.

And Welcome to SMF !  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## stickyfingers (Apr 28, 2017)

Ya....I'm not so sure I would want to eat those. 17hours? OH MY!

Try again with a 1 rack or maybe 1/2 rack.....or something cheaper.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Apr 28, 2017)

I'm with the others, you weren't smoking at 225 or 250. 

Check the internal temp of the pit while the setting is on 225, see how far you are off and then adjust from there.  

For the next attempt, smoke some chicken thighs or quarters, just in case. 

Let us know what you find out.


----------



## chilerelleno (Apr 28, 2017)

I'm on the chow wagon with the rest of these guys...  Ditto.

And again... Welcome to SMF!


----------



## meat-case (Apr 29, 2017)

stickyFingers said:


> Ya....I'm not so sure I would want to eat those. 17hours? OH MY!
> 
> Try again with a 1 rack or maybe 1/2 rack.....or something cheaper.



Am I at risk eating these or do you think they just won't be good?


----------



## chilerelleno (Apr 29, 2017)

There is concern about food safety with such low temps and long times.
40'-140' in 4 hours, is a rule often applied here and elsewhere.
It is a Golden Rule for all uncured meats, especially for poultry and ground meats.

With your IT at 17hrs being so low it is highly unlikely that your cook met this rule.
Therefore you or others may be at elevated risk of food borne illness if consumed.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 29, 2017)

meat-case said:


> Am I at risk eating these or do you think they just won't be good?


I'm going to call a couple possibilities here:

#1   If your problem was what many of us suspect---That your Smoker temp was at maybe 175°--180° the whole time, instead of the 225° that you thought it was, that could mean it got to 140° in 4 hours, but then stayed between 140° & 186° for the rest of the time. That should mean it is safe to eat.

#2   However if it didn't get to 140°IT for 5, 6, 7, or more hours, because your Smoker temp was even lower much of the time, that would be a different case.

I would hope it was situation #1, but without knowing what the actual Smoker Temp & Meat Temp was at various times, we can't really say.

These are my thoughts & opinion.

Bear


----------



## meat-case (Apr 29, 2017)

Sauced said:


> What type of ribs....baby back or spare? I cook ribs at 250-275, did you foil after 3 hours? Also, check your thermometers, might be off. But....looks like you figured out some of your problems already. Try Smokin Al's rib method....works every time.



I did not foil at three hours. I'm embarrassed to say I don't know what kind of ribs they were. I just grabbed something at Walmart. They were pork for sure and big ribs. 




SmokinAl said:


> It sounds to me like your smoker temp is not at 225.
> 
> How are you measuring your smoker temp?
> 
> ...



I set the temperature to 225 using the control panel on the smoker itself. It's supposed to just maintain that temp.


----------



## meat-case (Apr 29, 2017)

Well thank you all for the help. I got a oven thermometer at Wal-Mart and tested last night. 

The unit is about 30 degrees lower than it should be. So when I set it to 225, I was probably smoking at around 195. 

Still, I'm not sure why it didn't finish when I set it to 250. That should have been smoking at around 220 for several hours.

I think I'm going to clean this thing up and return it. Any suggestions on a replacement smoker?

I went with electric just because I thought it would be more accurate. Set the temp and it'll maintain it, lol right.


----------



## smokesontuesday (Apr 29, 2017)

meat-case said:


> Well thank you all for the help. I got a oven thermometer at Wal-Mart and tested last night.
> 
> The unit is about 30 degrees lower than it should be. So when I set it to 225, I was probably smoking at around 195.
> 
> ...


Nothing you buy is going to be "set it and forget it" out of the box like you're wanting. I've used smokers that cost anywhere from $89 to $3,000, be it electric, vertical, or offset, and I've yet to use one with an accurate factory thermometer. Buy a good wireless remote therm (Maverick, ThermoPro, etc) and adjust your temp on the electric based on that reading. Then it'll be set and forget.

My MES 30 is about 25 degrees off on the low side. If I want to smoke around 225 then I set it for 250 and it'll hold rock steady at 225-230 per the Maverick 732 for as long as I want it to do so.

My MES 40 runs a bit hot. If I want to smoke in it at 225 I set the thermostat for 205 and it'll hold 225 rock solid forever per the Maverick.

The stock lid therms on my OKJ offset run 25 low to 50 high depending on the way the wind is blowing that day.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 29, 2017)

All of my MES units have been 15° to 25° hot.

The one I use now is 15°, so if I want 225° on my Maverick, I set the MES control to 210°.

If I got one that was more than 20° the other way, I would take it back, because I paid to get a Smoker that heats up to an actual 275°.

Bear


----------



## jokensmoken (Apr 30, 2017)

Sorry to hear about your troubles.
As most here have said, good thermometers are a must.  I've never had a factory thermometer be accurate...EVER...that being said, there are several inexpensive thermos on Amazon.
For many years I used a $9.99 model made by Famili for pit temp...it's got a corded probe with an external read out so you don't have to open the cooker to check temps.  Then I used thermopro instant read digital for checking meat temps...also in the $10.00 range...they are both accurate to within 1° and are viable alternatives to the more expensive dual prob models while you're learning.  
Have patience and keep asking questions...the folks here have an amazing wealth of knowledge and experience they're willing to share.  I've learned A LOT in the few months Ive been a member.
Good luck and keep the smoke rolling
Walt


----------



## meat-case (May 8, 2017)

I purchased a dual probe ThermoPro thermometer from Amazon and decided to take another stab at ribs. The ribs came out great. I was able to maintain 225F but I had to set the smoker to 275F to do so. So it was off by 50F at this temperature. While I was able to maintain 225F, I think I will contact Masterbuilt for warranty service as I won't be able to get to higher temperatures than 225F since 275F is the smokers max temperature setting. The built in meat probe is also off by 15F and the wireless controller for the unit didn't work out of the box. I don't really care about the remote but since I had to contact them, I may as well try and get another remote.

I found this smoker controller and wondered if anyone has ever tried one? I am familiar with the company as they make PID controllers for beer brewing. I bet this would really make the Masterbuilt top notch.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 8, 2017)

meat-case said:


> I purchased a dual probe ThermoPro thermometer from Amazon and decided to take another stab at ribs. The ribs came out great. I was able to maintain 225F but I had to set the smoker to 275F to do so. So it was off by 50F at this temperature. While I was able to maintain 225F, I think I will contact Masterbuilt for warranty service as I won't be able to get to higher temperatures than 225F since 275F is the smokers max temperature setting. The built in meat probe is also off by 15F and the wireless controller for the unit didn't work out of the box. I don't really care about the remote but since I had to contact them, I may as well try and get another remote.
> 
> I found this smoker controller and wondered if anyone has ever tried one? I am familiar with the company as they make PID controllers for beer brewing. I bet this would really make the Masterbuilt top notch.


Mine runs hotter than it says, by 15°, which is Fine.

However if mine was even 20° colder than it says, I'd tell them I don't want it. I paid for a Smoker that goes from 100° to 275° !!!!

Your Max is actually 225°. You should tell them you want a New Smoker.

Bear


----------



## agnesjaneen (May 8, 2017)

Great! Now i know what to do. thanks guysss


----------



## jmiller1990 (May 9, 2017)

I had nothing but problems with my electric so I built a uds and put a pitmaster 110 on it and I love it. I have to say it's prolly more accurate than the oven in my hours. I can go 10 plus hours and not touch anything on it. I don't if that's something you would be interested in or not but theirs a lot of info on here about them.


----------



## meat-case (May 9, 2017)

The PitmasterIQ looks very cool. It is essentially doing the same thing as the Auber Instruments controller. By that I mean it is monitoring the temperature and making adjustments as necessary to maintain a precise temperature. It looks to be about the same price as well.

By the way, what is a UDS?


----------



## shyzabrau (May 9, 2017)

meat-case said:


> By the way, what is a UDS?



Ugly Drum Smoker


----------



## jmiller1990 (May 9, 2017)

It's a ugly drum smoker. Made out off a metal 55 gallon barrel 













IMG_0046.JPG



__ jmiller1990
__ May 9, 2017





.                          Ugly but works amazing always get good results even in the dead of winter


----------



## meat-case (May 9, 2017)

I went ahead and ordered the Auber Instruments controller. Even if MasterBuilt replaces my controller under warranty, it's not going to work as good as the Auber Instruments controller. The Auber Instruments controller can do multiple steps based on time or internal meat temp and when final internal temperature is reach, it can set the cabin temp to warm.

I'm also thinking that I can get my cabin temp higher than the 275F limit of the built in controller. The cabin itself may only be built for withstanding temperatures up to 275F and so this may not be wise.

Once the controller arrives, I'll do another rack of ribs. I'll post my results, perhaps in another thread, with a review of the product.


----------



## tallbm (May 9, 2017)

meat-case said:


> I went ahead and ordered the Auber Instruments controller. Even if MasterBuilt replaces my controller under warranty, it's not going to work as good as the Auber Instruments controller. The Auber Instruments controller can do multiple steps based on time or internal meat temp and when final internal temperature is reach, it can set the cabin temp to warm.
> 
> I'm also thinking that I can get my cabin temp higher than the 275F limit of the built in controller. The cabin itself may only be built for withstanding temperatures up to 275F and so this may not be wise.
> 
> Once the controller arrives, I'll do another rack of ribs. I'll post my results, perhaps in another thread, with a review of the product.


FYI, You will need to do a rewire job on your MES if using an Auber Plug and Play controller.

This is actually not as complicated as it sounds but it will take a few tools and minor parts (drill with bits, wire cutter/crimper, high temp electrical spade connectors, $5-$10 multimeter, etc. etc.).

You are correct that with the Auber you can push you temp a little bit but know that there is a safety rollout switch that is built into the masterbuilt.  It is for 301-302F degrees and when the sensor hits that temp it will cut off electricity to the heating element for a time period.  This is so you don't have a run away heating problem that leads to burning down your smoker and anything else near by.

I personally replaced my rollout with a 350F rollout so when performing the tuning functions (like the Auber autotune) I had some more cushion to let the tuning do it's thing as it went up and down in temp.  Also I must admit I push the temp over 300F when doing chicken to get edible chicken skin rather than the rubbery/leathery skin I was getting at temps under 300F.

Anyhow, feel free to PM me if you have some questions or start another thread for what it takes to rewire an MES for an Auber plug and play PID :)


----------



## meat-case (May 10, 2017)

TallBM said:


> FYI, You will need to do a rewire job on your MES if using an Auber Plug and Play controller.


My Auber won't be in until Friday but I got started on the MES right away.

In my case it couldn't have been easier. On the bottom of the MES there was an access panel. Just a few Phillips head screws and it comes right off. Behind this access panel the wires from the power cord plug into a big ugly black box. Coming out of that box are the two wires leading to the heating element.

I cut out all of that crap and hooked the power cord directly to the heating element wires with butt connectors. The great thing about this access panel is that nothing gets hot in this area. Standard connectors will do just fine. The safety rollout switch is no doubt in line with one of the wires leading to the element and so that safety is still in place.

If I do want to replace that safety rollout. There is another access panel on the back, again with a few Phillips head screws for access. I took a look at it and I think I will replace it to get just a tad higher on my temps.

It seems like the model I purchased is much easier to get into than the older ones. There are two more access panels as well. One for replacing the element and another on the bottom where the power cord plugs in.

I plugged the unit in to test and everything worked as expected. The heating element is simply on whenever the smoker is plugged into an outlet. I took it up to 275F and unplugged it.

I'm so glad my controller will be here Friday. Just in time to do some more ribs this weekend!


----------



## tallbm (May 10, 2017)

meat-case said:


> My Auber won't be in until Friday but I got started on the MES right away.
> 
> In my case it couldn't have been easier. On the bottom of the MES there was an access panel. Just a few Phillips head screws and it comes right off. Behind this access panel the wires from the power cord plug into a big ugly black box. Coming out of that box are the two wires leading to the heating element.
> 
> ...


Excellent, it looks like you are well on your way and yeah having those newer panels definitely helps.  I have now rewired an MES that had the panels and one that did not.

If you replace the rollout switch that is where you will want high temp connector spades.  Be careful to make sure the connectors are all the way on, snug, and that you don't damage/loosen the rollout switch tabs while putting it on.  I have a simple way to avoid this so if you get to that point feel free to reach out :)

Also if you are doing it for the rollout switch you may as well do it for the heating element since that area is way more susceptible.  I bet you $10 that if you go and try to remove the connector spades on your heating element that they crumble or easily break off.   Since you would already be pulling things apart it would be a good idea to get everything in tip top shape one time and be done with it :)

Oh some insulation shrink wrap would be helpful too as that stuff usually crumbles off the connectors as well.

Anyhow best of luck and enjoy your new setup! :)


----------



## meat-case (May 10, 2017)

TallBM said:


> Anyhow best of luck and enjoy your new setup! :)


Have you got any links on where to purchase the rollout switch and high temp connectors?


----------



## tallbm (May 10, 2017)

meat-case said:


> Have you got any links on where to purchase the rollout switch and high temp connectors?


I think links to other site for products or other forums for information is frowned upon so I will PM you rather than post the links here.

I can say that 350F rollout switch I use is the "*Amana Goodman L350 rollout switch*" which can be found for just under $10 on ebay, that is where I have gotten mine.  Use at your own risk if you want to go above the 301-302F rollout switches that the MES comes with :)

Also on ebay I found the best price on search for "*Supco T1111*" Female 1/4" 14-16 AWG high temp spade connectors for less than $6 for a pack of 20.


----------

